# Man dies due to synthol usage.



## Paulo Souza (Jun 19, 2010)

Hey guys, here in Brazil a lot of people are uneducated about Steroids, so, they mostly take synthol. But wait, synthol is not sold here, so they usually inject a veterinary oil known as ADE or much worse, cooking oil in their arms.

There are dozens of guys just like that:

WARNING: GRAPHIC CONTENT.

When he was alive:






Almost dying:






Death;






Thats very sad.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Paulo Souza said:


> But wait, synthol is not sold here, so they usually inject a veterinary oil known as ADE or much worse, cooking oil in their arms.


So how did he die from synthol usage then?


----------



## Paulo Souza (Jun 19, 2010)

My mistake, i meant OIL usage, not specifically synthol oil.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2010)

wow...sick stuff!!


----------



## Stooob (Apr 13, 2010)

One less retard on the planet.


----------



## kingliam84 (Feb 7, 2010)

how could u b undereducated lol but think that looks good they must b cave men if that was the case the poor sod lol


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

seen it.... old news

LOL


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Paulo Souza said:


> Hey guys, here in Brazil a lot of people are uneducated about Steroids, so, they mostly take synthol. But wait, synthol is not sold here, so they usually inject a veterinary oil known as ADE or much worse, cooking oil in their arms.
> 
> There are dozens of guys just like that:
> 
> ...


We've already seen these clips a few times mate, but seeing as you're from Brazil it would be interested to hear what you've witnessed over there. Do the guys usually suffer an infection and not get it attended to quickly enough? What's the medical care like over there? Thanks


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

now thats ****ed up


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

i dont understand do they think they look good with arms like that?


----------



## Fragjuice (Dec 29, 2009)

Now that is the weirdest thing I have ever seen. Just bizarre


----------



## Ash91 (Dec 29, 2008)

I don't understand the people that film stuff like this? whats wrong with them? this is like a video from toxic junction.com a website for you people that like to watch sick vids like them lol


----------



## Paulo Souza (Jun 19, 2010)

AlasTTTair said:


> We've already seen these clips a few times mate, but seeing as you're from Brazil it would be interested to hear what you've witnessed over there. Do the guys usually suffer an infection and not get it attended to quickly enough? What's the medical care like over there? Thanks


Hi mate, i didnt know these clips were so common over here, since most of them are in portuguese and stuff... its globalization i guess.

Usually ppl who use this kind of oil are poor, and they dont have access to real steroids, so they use these kind of ****, non-sterelized cooking oil, bad hygiene with the syringe... they feel embarassed to see the docs and then its too late.

Every day we see in the news that somebody died, most of them die because they injected OIL in the vein not in the muscle, RIP... 90% die injecting in the vein and 10% die from infection.

They warm-up cooking oil and inject when its hot.. craaazy stuff..

When this retards dies the media SAYS: ANABOLICS STEROID MAKES ANOTHER VICTIM... they blame the real roids..

cya


----------



## magnum0 (Aug 29, 2010)

What I don't understand is how these guys are not getting toxic levels of Vitamin A . ADE contains about 250,000 iu's of Vit A per ml??


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

magnum0 said:


> What I don't understand is how these guys are not getting *toxic levels of Vitamin A* . ADE contains about 250,000 iu's of Vit A per ml??


Liver failure.


----------



## roadwarrior (Apr 29, 2006)

The last two clips have been removed from Youtube.


----------



## westy125 (Jul 24, 2010)

Im not sick but, the last two are removed would be good to see the hype about this?

not seen it before


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

wow i want arms like his, did he ever compete?


----------



## roadwarrior (Apr 29, 2006)

jjmac said:


> wow i want arms like his, did he ever compete?


Did he ever train? :whistling:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

I can't see how these people do this to themselves and think they look good?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

if you want bingo wings just get on the pies!! then u get bingo everything lol


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

cooking oil FFS, i hate using it let alone think about jabbing it, but there were a lot of bodybuilders in South East london who were jabbing cooking oil..........cos the cvnt dealer (you know who you are) used to fill their pins with "crisp n dry".....


----------



## im sparticus (Oct 22, 2005)

I feel sorry for these guys.Brasil is a tough place to live. Homeless kids gluesniffing at 5year old, then sending the mufty squad out to exterminate them. these guys taking oils are probably the same kids grown up,that survived the streets. There education is zero and insecurity is a bitch


----------



## Peely (Jun 1, 2007)

I take it this is what Greg Valentino was on? They obviously have psychological issues


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

holy fcukin cr4p!!!! skip to 4.45, prob 1 of the vids that got removes, lads clearly in pain and doc jabs his bicep and all the oil/blood runs out, pretty graphic!!


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

i had to stop watching in the end, im normally fine with vids like on theync etc, but got this creeped me out


----------



## Peely (Jun 1, 2007)

That video is disgusting but I couldn't stop watching it. It just looks like one part of their body comes from some one who is chronically obese. What a bunch of weirdos.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

wow, does the body part shrink again if they stop using synthol?


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Not as good as this guy, i love this fcker he makes me laugh hes quality :lol:

He just doesnt give 2 flyin fcks what anyone thinks of him its mint


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

andysutils said:


> Not as good as this guy, i love this fcker he makes me laugh hes quality :lol:
> 
> He just doesnt give 2 flyin fcks what anyone thinks of him its mint


it was implants he had, what a goon


----------

